# fairy hammocks and mooncups



## Tezzy

does anybody use these?

im thinking of ordering some but thought id ask somebody for a review first!


----------



## Amanda

My friend has a mooncup and swears by it. What's a fairy hammock?:blush:


----------



## Imi

Erm whats either???

LMFAO

xxx


----------



## Tezzy

pmsl

a fairy hammock is a reusable sanitry towel and a mooncup is... well... its like a tampon but not!


----------



## Imi

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Tezzy

lol.... not ewww really!


----------



## beanie

I haven't used a mooncup but I started using cloth san pro and they were great. So much nicer to wear and more comfortable.


----------



## stephlw25

Ive never heard of the hammock !! lol

Have heard of the mooncup though and have to say its def not my thing!!! dont think i would try it, ever !
 
Imi heres a link for you ... https://www.mooncup.co.uk/menstrual_cup_whatisit.html


----------



## Eelis

I've seen Mooncups but never tried one.

As for Fairy Hammocks... omg thats the best name for a sanni towel ever :rofl::rofl:

I found a link on them (HAD to google lol)
https://www.weenotions.wahmall.co.uk/traderplus/index.php?formaction=catdisplay&categoryID=2660

They look fun I might give them a go :D


----------



## Trinity

Im not sure to be honest .. im in two minds about them :wacko:

I guess its the fact of having them hanging around to go in the wash .. i know you store them but ... hmm .. dunno.


----------



## Boo

A large number of my friends use the mooncup and swear by it. They think its the best thing since sliced bread! :happydance:

I think it costs about £17 but lasts years and years and is very environmentally friendly.


----------



## hypnorm

Mine has saved me a fortune in tampons and Pads - the mooncup is more healthier for you as tampons and pads are impregnated with chemicals to make them more absorbent - and they aalso dry you out too much.

Not tried the reusable pads yet.


----------



## Wobbles

Yer I'm gonna go for this - I swore I would last year! How many cups do you own? Just need 1?


----------



## JayleighAnn

I love my mooncup, and I don't need to use pads as I dont leak with it.

I went from 7days, v painful and heavy, to 4 days, no pain and light


----------



## Pixie M

My mooncup is brilliant and I would never go back to towels or tampons now. You only need to buy one and it lasts for years! I love it!


----------



## Dani_b

make sure you get the right size though


----------



## ellie

oops dual post!


----------



## ellie

i've used a mooncup for years and I love it - would never ever use a tampon again ... they're so much better for you too (don't leave nasty fibres inside or dry you out and there's no risk of TSS as long as you make sure you clean it) and I have saved sooo much money!
i have 1 of both sizes but so far have only used the one, i sterilise it in between periods and you can boil it whenever you need to, they last for years.
had never heard of the fairy hammocks - how cute :rofl::rofl: i would try them though if i needed to use a towel
go on - give em a try!


----------



## Seraphim

I was THE biggest skeptic of the Mooncup.

I thought it was a horrible idea. I teased my best friend about it for ages. It just seemed like a very odd way to behave heh.

Funny how things change ;)

The big plus that made me consider it, is that you can sleep with them in place / leave them in without panicking about Toxic Shock Syndrome.

Once I tried it (and cut the reassuring but stupid 'stalk' off completely) there was no looking back!

I EVEN used it for the purposes of TTC... you never know, this could be a mooncup baby! ;) (I wanted to give the 'mans milk' as long as possible in there, but had to get out to work hehe)


----------



## sam#3

Im going to go check out mooncups


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Sorry, had to pull this thread!!!!!

Fairy Hammock! WTF :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Stiina

I have the divacup - same thing, just made in Canada!

LOVE IT! Buttttttt, I bought size 1 (never given birth) and had it for about 4 months...and NOW I'm pregnant so after the baby comes I'll have to buy the second size!!!

Bad timing for me!

But It is wonderful! I forwarded an email to all of my girl friends when there was a sale on and gave them a totally annoying testimonial.

I want everyone in the world to know about these!!!


----------



## lauraperrysan

for those of you who want to buy one this code will give you £3 off from the mooncup website

MOON1876371557-37

Im taking the plunge and buying one to try xx


----------



## Tezzy

https://www.weenotions.info/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=30&zenid=q8fu2apla9ohufg6gk00pq1ka5


----------



## RainbowMum

I bought a mooncup a year ago and while I still use tampons as well, I love my mooncup.
I just sometimes 'forget' that I have it...

I tried washable pads but don't think the ones I bought were good as they were just used as a 'back up' for the mooncup(in case of leaks) and they weren't absorbant at all


----------



## chuck

I know people who swear by their mooncups, they get lighter flow and less cramping and once you get used to them its not messy at all...and certainly a lot better than flushing/throwing tampons away!!


----------



## elm

I've used a mooncup too, I used it for quite a while - then went on depo and didn't need it and it and then I didn't go back to it (probably couldn't find it!!!). They're definitely worth trying - mooncup used to have a try it for three months and if you don't like it they'll send a refund, don't know if they still do though?

x


----------



## colsy

OK, three questions:

1. How can the Mooncup actually reduce flow? I really don't understand that bit. (And I am a science person with a biomedical degree.)

2. I find that tampons actually hurt me. Well, "hurt" is probably an exaggeration, but certainly I can feel the thing in there and it can become quite uncomfortable. Sooo... anybody out there have this with tampons but then went on to successfully use Mooncups, without any pain or discomfort?

3. If you use the Fairy Hammocks, do you soak them in a nappy bucket or something before washing in the machine? I love the idea from an environmental point of view, but I just find the idea of them hanging around waiting to be washed a bit uggh. More info, please!

Thanks, girls xx


----------



## binxyboo

I am seriously considering getting a mooncup, but what if I am out and need to empty it? How can I wash it before I put it back if I am in a public toilet? would wiping it with a wet wipe work?
This is the only thing that is preventing me from getting one at the moment.


----------



## Dani_b

either use the disabled toilet as most of them have a sink in or take a spare bottle of water just for rinsing out your cup.
you will probs find that you can keep it in for longer than than it says so might beable to go shopping and empty when you get home


----------



## elm

colsy said:


> OK, three questions:
> 
> 1. How can the Mooncup actually reduce flow? I really don't understand that bit. (And I am a science person with a biomedical degree.)
> 
> 2. I find that tampons actually hurt me. Well, "hurt" is probably an exaggeration, but certainly I can feel the thing in there and it can become quite uncomfortable. Sooo... anybody out there have this with tampons but then went on to successfully use Mooncups, without any pain or discomfort?
> 
> 3. If you use the Fairy Hammocks, do you soak them in a nappy bucket or something before washing in the machine? I love the idea from an environmental point of view, but I just find the idea of them hanging around waiting to be washed a bit uggh. More info, please!
> 
> Thanks, girls xx

Thought you might find this interesting from the mooncup website - 

*I have really painful periods will the Mooncup help? *_
The Mooncup can safely be used with painful periods and many women report that using the Mooncup reduces their pain. One reason for this could be that the Mooncup is worn lower down in the vagina than a tampon and allows your menstrual blood to flow more naturally. The Mooncup is also hypoallergenic and does not react with your body. The chemicals contained in tampons may react with the body causing pain. _

and 

_Heavy periods

Dear Cathy,

"I have very heavy periods, will the Mooncup be suitable for me?"

Thanks

Lottie



Dear Lottie,

Thank you for contacting us for advice. 

Yes, the Mooncup works very well for heavy periods because it collects up to three times more menstrual blood than disposable sanitary products. This means that you will need to attend to the Mooncup less often. Women have reported back to me that this has significantly improved their quality of life.

The Mooncup also allows you to accurately measure your flow. This means that for the first time your doctor or gynaecologist will be able to know exactly how much you bleed and will be able to treat you accordingly and quickly. 

Best Wishes

Cathy_

There's loads of other useful info -

https://www.mooncup.co.uk/menstrual_cup_faq.html#top


----------



## binxyboo

Ok. 
I just ordered a Mooncup.
Thanks *lauraperrysan* for the discount code xx


----------



## PitBullMommy

I totally think I'm going to get a MoonCup. I've been debating it for a few years and never got up the courage to try one. Now that I won't be getting PG again (the tubal BETTER HAVE WORKED!) I think it's worth a shot. Definietly saves $$ in the long run, plus...if I got on a fire call that's 12+ hours long w/o a bathroom break I sounds more reliable than a tampon, LOL. Certainly don't want to bleed thru my bunker gear or anything!


----------



## mommyof3co

I haven't tried either but I know on hyenacart.com they have tons of work at home moms that make "mama pads" cloth reusable pads


----------



## binxyboo

Wow - that was quick. I ordered a mooncup 2 days ago - it arrived in the post this morning!


----------



## ablaze

i use a mooncup and its the best sanitary product i have ever used! i am happy to answer any questions anyone has about if.. if u feel a bit embarassed just pm me an ill get back to you asap


----------



## beancounter

I love my mooncup! not that i have periods at the mo but it was such a godsend. Actually I had a keeper (like a mooncup but made before mooncups came out) and I got it for when I travelled and wouldn't have access to tampons/washing facilitys, and i never stopped using it, it was so cheap and much better than tampons.


----------



## Kunama

When I first fell Preggers with Lauren, I decided to use cloth nappies. I went round this lovely ladies house to buy some and saw she sold the cloth pads aswell. I loved the idea of them and bought them. I got 5 pads, 4 extra liners, and 6 breast pads all in a lovely little washing net. I haven't looked back since. Each pad is thick enough to be used on its own, or there is an opening in the back that you can slide in extra padding for heavy flows. The pads have two wings on eitherside with popper fastenings to hold them in place. All the time I was using nappies, I would put them to soak in with the nappies, since then I just have a little bin that I put them in to soak before washing. I have had the same pads 5 years now, they have suffered no wear and tear, and no staining. They are still as soft and comfotable as they were when I purchased them, and they are a hell of alot more comfy than regular pads!


----------



## Blah11

Fairy hammock?! :rofl:


----------



## Seraphim

binxyboo said:


> ...but what if I am out and need to empty it? How can I wash it before I put it back if I am in a public toilet? would wiping it with a wet wipe work?

This was my concern... but depending on how heavy your periods are, you can leave it in for ages!!!!!! So it really isn't a problem.

I was amazed how little I need to empty mine.

Being able to wear them over night is a godsend!!

Having had one for ages now, I think if someone told me they found theirs near full at any time, I'd suggest they see a doctor!

The only time mine has ever even gotten half full is if I've had a bath and some extra water has been held inside before putting the mooncup in :blush:


----------



## ablaze

seraphim my periods are very heavy and when i empty my cup its nearly full! i know because i have a heavier flow if im going to be out for a while i just make sure i change it just before i leave!


----------



## Seraphim

Yikes!


----------



## ablaze

i still swear by mooncups tho! wen i used tampons i had to change at least every 2-3 hours! my mooncup is the best £20 ive spent in a long while!


----------



## beancounter

Seraphim said:


> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> ...but what if I am out and need to empty it? How can I wash it before I put it back if I am in a public toilet? would wiping it with a wet wipe work?
> 
> This was my concern... but depending on how heavy your periods are, you can leave it in for ages!!!!!! So it really isn't a problem.
> 
> I was amazed how little I need to empty mine.
> 
> Being able to wear them over night is a godsend!!
> 
> Having had one for ages now, I think if someone told me they found theirs near full at any time, I'd suggest they see a doctor!
> 
> The only time mine has ever even gotten half full is if I've had a bath and some extra water has been held inside before putting the mooncup in :blush:Click to expand...

If it does get full you can just take a drink bottle of water into the loo with you to rinse it out, or wipe it out with a tissue at a pinch.


----------



## 555ann555

Seraphim said:


> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> ...but what if I am out and need to empty it? How can I wash it before I put it back if I am in a public toilet? would wiping it with a wet wipe work?
> 
> This was my concern... but depending on how heavy your periods are, you can leave it in for ages!!!!!! So it really isn't a problem.
> 
> I was amazed how little I need to empty mine.
> 
> Being able to wear them over night is a godsend!!
> 
> Having had one for ages now, I think if someone told me they found theirs near full at any time, I'd suggest they see a doctor!
> 
> The only time mine has ever even gotten half full is if I've had a bath and some extra water has been held inside before putting the mooncup in :blush:Click to expand...

 

:rofl: I was the exact same. Even on my heaviest day I didn't get up to the 7.5ml line. Maybe I'm blessed with a light flow but surely there is a problem if you're loosing 15+ mls in 12 hours... 


*ETA: Just read Yvane's post, I guess I am just blessed with a light flow! You must be exhausted every cycle *

I thought I'd post here as yesterday I finished my first period using my mooncup. I can echo what someone else said about their speedy delivery, I had it in 2 days.

I actually bought it for a TTC aid, thought it'd keep the sprem in me a bit longer while I got on with life! But seen as I had it in the house I figured I'd put it to it's intended use when my period started on Monday.

So for the first use I slipped it in (after a bit of fiddling about :thumbup:) but the stalk was dead uncomfortable, so after a few hours I took it back out, cleaned it and trimmed the stalk to about 1cm and replaced it and that felt *so* much better.

I was too scared to trim it any more than that because I don't really know how to get it out without gripping on that bit (does anyone have the answer?). I found that by the morning it had kind of moved inside me to get more comfortable, but a but of oushing poed enough back out to get a grip.

The weirdest thing I found is that (maybe because I do a lot of kegels) I got a sort of vaccume effect going on that made it kind of tricky to get back out... But I think (if I don't get pregnant) it'd be easier next cycle. 

I did ponder if I'd maybe bought the wrong size, but it said under 30/not had kids size b, over 30/had kids size a (I'm over 30 but haven't had kids... went with size A). 

What I thought was fantastic is that it completely cured the part I hate most about my period: the day my tampon isn't wet enough to remove! :wacko: IDK if you ever get that or if it's just me... I can't stand that really dry feeling I get after a few days where even the tampon string becomes irritating because there is just no moisture left at all..

Well I'm sure that was TMI for some of you, but I swore on another BnB thread never to appologise for TMI :shrug: so there you go, first time user of the Mooncup!


----------



## hekate

I love the mooncup! it's fab...it took me a little to get used to it, but I persevered (and cut the stem off) and would not be able to go back to tampons....it would feel like swallowing loads of dry oatcakes....IYKWIM:haha:

I used to have periods that were 7 days long they are now only 4 (I think it is less because they allow the blood to flow freely and don't block it like a full tampon)....
my cramps have also lessened....

I have been ttc for 11 cycles and conceived when I used my mooncup :happydance:!


----------



## 555ann555

hekate said:


> I have been ttc for 11 cycles and conceived when I used my mooncup :happydance:!

That's really good to know! Thank you :D


----------

